# FS : 90 Gallon tank + 20 gallon + stnad + Techlight 6 bulbs



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Hello.

Sorry for my laziness. I finally got the pictures of the setup.

picture says it all.

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Ssogi/2-2_zpsf27d1db0.jpg
http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Ssogi/3-2_zps7b574b6f.jpg
http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Ssogi/1-1_zps5dddb4e5.jpg

90Gallon +DIY stand : $180 --> $130

20Gallon + Stand : SOLD

Fluval 404 : $50

TekLight : $200 including bulbs.

Thank you.

Min

778 960 2060


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

PM sent
/10char


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how much for the tek light


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> how much for the tek light


Does it not come with the 90G tank and stand?


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

BUMP to the TOP....


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your xmas cactus  I have one that gives white flowers, i got it from a member here. Do u want to trade?


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

sorry i got that as a gift...lol..

Last bump before I leave the country. price changed


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't leave message. Interested in the Fluval.

Message me and I'll leave you my number.

C


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

just came back from my trip to asia.

Bump Bump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I take it that the light is 48" long?


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

yes yes it is 48" long


----------



## BCGEORGE16 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can I have the dimensions of the tank please h,w,d


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

48x18x24 i believe.

Bump~


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Take that Tek Light fixture Reckon!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha, thanks for the support. It's too long and with too many bulbs. I'd have to upgrade my whole tank! Great light and great price though.
Free bump!


----------



## stargazer86 (Sep 22, 2011)

tried to PM, seems like your message box is full 0_o 

just wondering if the tank is still available, what its width is, and whether the price is fixed?

thanks!

Melika

EDIT: oops never mind, i just saw the dimensions and it wont work for me  tnx anyway


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

sorry...the pm should work now.


----------



## derdnik (Jan 31, 2013)

not sure but is 90 gallon still for sale?


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

yes still up for sale...


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Bump again


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

still up on sale


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

lowered price on the tank...need gona asap.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh you lol should have took my offer a while ago i found one know!! but still tempted!! a good deal do you have lids for this? do you still have top from pics?


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

yes i do...Bump to the top~~


----------

